# DIY Dipsy holder



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Trying to organize the boat a little better for trolling, so I slapped together a couple of diy dipsy holders, out of some pvc j-channel brick mold, and trim board, that I had laying around, seems like they're work out pretty good.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice! Looks good!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Better get a patent on that.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I keep mine in a clear Sterilite tub. $4-5 at Big Lots


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent idea! I’ve been using a Home Depot orange tool box for my dipsies and foam rolls for my leaders. Also use the Home Depot toolbox for my emergency kit - flares, first aid, etc. they’re inexpensive and durable and you can find ones with a free insulated tumbler!


----------

